# anyone using bacopa?



## frenchguy (Mar 20, 2016)

hi all,

i'm about to start bacopa as a supplement it's said to have great effect on the hippocampus, anxiety and also affect serotonin and dopamine.

so i was wondering if any of you are using it and if you had any benefit?

it also said that it take quiet some times to get result


----------

